# Swollen Stomach with fecal body odor



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

My condition started about five years ago. My stomach had swollen up and it was very painful, but my torso had a very warm temperature without and increase in temperature taken with a thermometer. With this I had a terrible body odor. I had a peptic ulcer some years before. Endoscopy revealed chronic gastritis with peptic ulcer disease. The doctor gave me Nexium. I was also treated for H. pylori.For five years I suffered. What had happened was yeast had entered through the ulceration and had thrived undetected. After treatment with fluconazole this condition was remedied.Hope this helps someone.By: doug78340


----------

